# Water Cloudy from Sand



## Brenda (Apr 17, 2011)

I just set up my second aquarium with Super Naturals white sand. I did not rinse it much and it was very cloudy. The water has cleared a bit in the last 2 weeks but now I have a lot of light stuff floating at the surface of the water. The filter does not seem to be picking it up. I was wondering what I could use to clean this out of the tank. It is a 75 gallon with a canister filter.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Are there fish in the tank? If not do a big water change and when replacing water do it slowly and let the water hit a plate to diffuse it.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

Use Acurel-F


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

If you are talking about the stuff floating...
Just scoop it up with a net.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I used a Rena super micro filtration filter in my HOB when i was getting some really fine stuff out. it worked extremely well. It takes a few days and you have to rinse it off really well daily. Here's what it is after a quick google search: Rena Filstar Super Micro-Filtration Pads,Rena Filstar xP Canister Filters,Canister Filter,Rena,Filstar,Rena Filstar,Aquarium filter,Aquarium Filtration,Aquarium Filter
Something equivilent for your filtration system should work


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I don't use a filter and just let the stuff settle down. Usually takes a couple of days for the white cloudy stuff. the floaties go away after adding fish. But can take a week or two.


my .02


----------



## Ranger (May 20, 2011)

If the tank is new and not even cycled and is Freshwater I would just take all the water out, get the sand out there also and give it a good clean and start again.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry if I was being simplistic...
I have use a coffee filter clipped to the output of HOB with great success, paper clip bent in a L to keep filter open....
Tank had no more micro particles overnight


----------



## Brenda (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the tips

I started with the free stuff since I have to order everything online. I used a net to scoop up most of the floating stuff and it worked really well. Then I changed about 1/3 of the water. Plate worked well too - it would have taken me so long to siphon. The water is a lot clearer and may be good by tomorrow or I'll do it again or try the coffee filter.

I also rinsed my filter and added new filter floss. I don't have my fish in it yet but do have a small turtle in there that likes to kick up a little bit of sand. I might have to keep at it until all the really light stuff is all gone.


----------



## Gamgan (Aug 24, 2011)

Is this something that will go away with time and just sink or are this particles just naturaly bouyant?


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Some stuff will naturally sink, some won't.
If you were to look at some of it with a magnifier or microscope, the shape is such that it binds a tiny amount of air, and or is flatter than dense. And Boyle's Law comes into effect (buoyancy)
When I add sand, I clean it in a 5gl bucket. Put a few cups at a time and rinse, stir, rub floating bits in fingers, pour... Repete till all you sand is clean. Even after doing this your still likely to get floaters.


----------

